

Crowd computing taps artificial intelligence to revolutionize... - roszkowski
http://venturebeat.com/2012/04/17/crowdcontrol-ai-crowdsourcing-crowdcomputing-mechanical-turk/

======
brooknam
I don't see how "crowd computing" is fundamentally different from the crowd
sourcing techniques already in use on the enterprise level, for example
Facebooks translation.

~~~
cienrak
Because with crowd computing AI controls and optimizes the workflow and
results. Human in, computer out.

------
crowdcontrol
Artificial intelligence technology allows for a more efficient and scalable
combination of the work from humans and machines.

------
sonstad
The massive supply of brain power is being harnessed. Companies, get ready to
prosper.

------
roszkowski
Interesting!!

